# Rabbit ValleyÂ® Comics Update!



## RabbitValley (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Saturday Fur Affinity!

We've added some new titles to the store, check out our crafty fox's blog for more information by clicking here.

We've recorded 21 episodes of our _Live From the Hop Inn_ podcast, listen here for the latest coupon codes and promotional offers.

As always, we're looking for submissions to our Spooo Anthology! So contact our editor if you're interested in being published by Rabbit Valley!


----------

